# Art & Lutherie vs .... ?



## Kevin Meikle (Apr 9, 2014)

Hey Everyone, I'm new here at Guitars Canada! 

I've played guitar on and off for a while with a Fender Labrea that was given to me from my cousin and was actually played by Ron Sexsmith. Needless to say, it's had its time and i'm looking to get a new guitar to really get me pumped up about playing again. The Labrea is an acoustic electric and really doesn't produce that loud authentic acoustic sound that I am looking for. 

I've heard a few Art and Lutherie guitars played before and i really liked the sound coming from them. My budget is about $350, so i'm looking for something that will give me great sound and still play relatively easily. 

What are your thoughts on Art & Lutherie, and if so, would you go for a dreadnaught, an ami, or a folk for that loud classic acoustic sound i'm looking for? 

Thanks so much,


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

There is no doubt that the Art & Lutherie is a decent guitar. They make a number of decent models. You may know that they are made by Godin who also make Simon & Patrick and Seagull. A number of these models are very similar with different names and headstocks. Norman is also similar but is manufactured with lower grade materials.

With your budget, I would look at the used market. You can get a used guitar that is in like new condition for your budget and likely a lot less. Yamaha also makes some nice acoustics in your price range.


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

_______________


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

you could easily find a nice A&L, S&P or seagull for $350 used.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

As far as size goes, unless you are pretty tall, I would go for the folk or the Ami. A dreadnaught would give you maximum volume of the three, but they are too big for most people, especially if you play sitting down. The folk would give you more volume than the Ami, but I have a special place in my heart for the Ami - especially the 14-fret Seagull version.


----------



## 10409 (Dec 11, 2011)

an A&L cedar was my first ever guitar. I still own it, and still play it when campfire situations arise. It's a very good bang for the buck, and very durable. it's been dropped, left outside, and never ever humidified, and is still just fine.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

mike_oxbig said:


> an A&L cedar was my first ever guitar. I still own it, and still play it when campfire situations arise.


I forgot to mention I also own an A & L. It is made of cherry wood. I used to have a Cedar 6. The difference is the cherry body is louder and brighter whereas the cedar body is a bit more mellow (more base).

I tried playing it in front of the camp fire but my wife complained about the smoke on the living room ceiling.:smile-new:


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

blam said:


> you could easily find a nice A&L, S&P or seagull for $350 used.


Definitely--if you see one (A nice one)--scoop it up.


----------



## Gearhead88 (Nov 7, 2013)

Art & Lutherie guitars are great , I've got two , both are cedar top antique burst finish . One is a twelve string dreadnought , the other is an AMI . both are very warm sounding . The AMI is pretty loud for such a small bodied guitar . I keep the AMI in open D mostly and it gets used for slide playing a lot . The twelve string is kept tuned down half a step , it sounds real nice tuned like this , it's also been in a few open tunings. Both have D'addario phosphor bronze strings on them .


----------



## Bubb (Jan 16, 2008)

bw66 said:


> . A dreadnaught would give you maximum volume of the three, but they are too big for most people, especially if you play sitting down.


Well as a "not very tall guy " I would disagree about the size,I'm comfortable with a dread,and you won't get a full dread sound out of an Ami or really even a folk although it should be closer .

Another personal preference thing .


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-guitar/oakvi...tar/549587927?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

shoretyus said:


> http://www.kijiji.ca/v-guitar/oakvi...tar/549587927?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


I have a Yamaha from this era (FG375 I think?). These are outstanding guitars.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Bubb said:


> Well as a "not very tall guy " I would disagree about the size,I'm comfortable with a dread,and you won't get a full dread sound out of an Ami or really even a folk although it should be closer .
> 
> Another personal preference thing .


Well, as he said, "most people". You likely have a body shape that works well with that size of guitar. That's a good thing, I'm sure.


----------



## Bubb (Jan 16, 2008)

> You likely have a body shape that works well with that size of guitar.


I don't really know what that means.

round is a shape

I was mostly commenting on the sound the OP wanted,seems to me he's looking for a full , rich sounding acoustic guitar which is typically what you get from a dread or a Jumbo(or mini jumbo)

If you want the sound of a dreadnaught,you pretty much have to play one ,no matter what your "body shape".


----------



## Greg Ellis (Oct 1, 2007)

It's worth playing several examples of the same model. You may find variance between them, especially in lower price brackets.

I played about 10 examples of the Yamaha I bought recently, before I found one that made me get my wallet out.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Bubb said:


> I don't really know what that means.
> 
> _*round is a shape*_
> 
> ...


As to body shape, I was suggesting you are likely not short with short arms and extra plump. 

As for a dreadnought sound, I definitely agree.


----------



## Chris3220 (Jul 7, 2020)

Kevin Meikle said:


> Hey Everyone, I'm new here at Guitars Canada!
> 
> I've played guitar on and off for a while with a Fender Labrea that was given to me from my cousin and was actually played by Ron Sexsmith. Needless to say, it's had its time and i'm looking to get a new guitar to really get me pumped up about playing again. The Labrea is an acoustic electric and really doesn't produce that loud authentic acoustic sound that I am looking for.
> 
> ...


10 days ago I came home with a used Art and Lutherie Legacy. Concert size, acoustic only , guitar.. solid spruce top, wild cherry back and sides, found within your price range. I absolutely love this guitar, great tone, mine was set up so nicely... Never seen better action, great playability... good luck in your search!!


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

Chris3220 said:


> 10 days ago I came home with a used Art and Lutherie Legacy. Concert size, acoustic only , guitar.. solid spruce top, wild cherry back and sides, found within your price range. I absolutely love this guitar, great tone, mine was set up so nicely... Never seen better action, great playability... good luck in your search!!


Welcome @Chris3220 - but I'm betting Kevin found his guitar in the six years since he joined the forum and made his singular post. Sounds like you got a nice guitar though congrats.


----------

